# Stainless French press



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

*Was wondering if anyone uses a stainless French press and have any recommendations to a good make as I am wanting to purchase one , there are loads online but difficult to tell the difference between them .*


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I might still have a boxed alessi one dude


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

If it's a stainless one add it to the pile for Sunday LOL .

ive sorted your paperwork out


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Love the french press for a really gritty full bodied cup before going to the gym!

Picked one of these up in TKmax last week for £19! which considering a replacement jar is about £13 is a bargain! well worth a look if theres a store local to you with any left


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I just go for cheap ones but buy them in person and check that the spring seal looks decent. I've seen some shockers out there that leave massive gaps at the side.

I'm back on the French Press again, there's something about it's simplicity that's ticking a box with me


----------

